# Baked Honey Mustard Chicken



## Filus59602 (Oct 30, 2002)

Baked Honey Mustard Chicken 
Submitted by: Mary Bane 

Makes 6 servings 

Prep Time: 15 Minutes 
Cook Time: 45 Minutes 
Ready in: 1 Hour 

" Quick and easy to prepare, and the kids love it too! " 

6 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 
salt and pepper to taste 
1/2 cup honey 
1/2 cup prepared mustard 
1 teaspoon dried basil 
1 teaspoon paprika 
1/2 teaspoon dried parsley 

1 Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). 
2 Sprinkle chicken breasts with salt and pepper to taste, and place in a lightly greased 9x13 inch baking dish. In a small bowl, combine the honey, mustard, basil, paprika, and parsley. Mix well. Pour 1/2 of this mixture over the chicken, and brush to cover. 
3 Bake in the preheated oven for 30 minutes. Turn chicken pieces over and brush with the remaining 1/2 of the honey mustard mixture. Bake for an additional 10 to 15 minutes, or until chicken is no longer pink and juices run clear. Let cool 10 minutes before serving. 

Nutrition at a glance per serving 

Calories 231 
Protein 28.2g 
Total Fat 2.2g 
Sodium 312mg 
Cholesterol 68mg 
Carbohydrates 25.3g 
Fiber 0.9g


----------



## molly (Jan 28, 2004)

I made this last night and it was absolutely delicious!! I added a little thinly sliced red onion to the top of the chicken before baking it to add a little extra flavor. 

I can never seem to find a good basic honey mustard salad dressing in the grocery store so I was also pleasantly suprised at the mixture of honey, mustard, and spices. I think that it will make a great fat free salad dressing as well. I'm gonna go home today and mix up a bottle just for salads and dipping.


----------

